# Sticky  Hoping for another miracle success stories/ Any natural miracle success after tx



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

It's been suggested that it may be nice to have a 'Hoping For Another Miracle Success Stories' thread on this board 
Not only would it be lovely to celebrate long awaited dreams coming true for friends and fellow members, but it will also bring hope to those still on the journey shared by so many here.

Infertility is an extremely hard and painful experience, no matter if it happens on the journey to be parents for the first time or on further attempts to add to your family (or both, as in many cases).
Unfortunately, as we all know, struggles experienced once you have your first child are often met with less compassion and understanding . 
I think in a nutshell it's hard to explain all the feelings and emotions to those who have never experienced infertility at all.
For this reason I think we can also understand how big a deal it is when people finally achieve their subsequent miracle/s after a struggle, as we appreciate all they've gone through along the way.

Success stories can be a huge boost whilst going through treatment and beyond, so it would be wonderful if those of you who have finally managed to achieve your dream of 'another miracle' (or even miracle*s*) could post your story here 

Sometimes it's daunting going first, so although my story will vary quite considerably from most of you on here I will (very briefly) start things off ..........

I am an adoptive Mummy of two wonderful munchkins, and my signature pretty much sums up the journey that lead us to our two little miracles. 
I will simply copy a section of my reply (written in 2011) to Eli1000's post 'Enjoying The One' ('sticky' thread at the top of the board).

..................Our beautiful little boy moved in with us 8 months ago (aged 11 months) and we may or may not have more, but our fate is in other people's hand to some extent. 
I too grew up wanting a family from a very young age and you never imagine when you are a teenager dreaming of your future that there will be problems ahead, it's just presumed a 'given'. 
I treasure every moment with our precious little man and whether or not we end up having more children is fine with us as we feel truly blessed to be Mummy and Daddy to such a wonderful little boy.............................................

We since went on to adopt our daughter who we very much consider to be 'Another Miracle' for us, and we feel totally blessed.
Life didn't quite go down the path we both expected it to, but we wouldn't change a thing 

Now your turn.......................... 

***Anyone welcome , not just for regular visitors to this board*****

Angie x


----------



## Fizzybee

Hi Angie,


Congrats on your family. 



I would like to add my success story in the hope it will inspire.


We were fortunate to conceive our daughter in 2009 by ICSI on the NHS- our first transfer. (our first try was cancelled before egg collection due to poor response). Only 2 embryos survived for a 2DT and my little poppet was one of them.


We started thinking of a sibling when she was 2 and were lucky that my mum offered to fund a treatment. The private waiting list was really small so we statrted really quickly. I was 36 and told chance of success was less than 5% but we had to try. Infertility doesn't end just because you have a baby right? Greedy or not I craved another! 


We only got 4 eggs, 2 fertilised and again 2DT. It was more nerve racking, maybe because you know how amazing it can be? You know what is at stake. Anyway, even after bleeding (proper) 2 days before OTD (lasted 9 days) we were successful again, and my son was born exactly one day before his sisters 3rd birthday. That was a busy weekend.


I was fortunate to be sucessful twice and I count my blessings every day. One think my consultant said was we had to try so we could 'put it to bed'! (she really thought it would fail!) I guess thats true though.


Good luck to everyone going through the journey again


Fizzy x


----------



## Faithope

I   this x

I have a slightly different story I hope you don't mind me sharing?

I had a ds in 1998, conception then was very easy and as I was young, I thought babies came easily to me. O how wrong was I? 

His pregnancy was a twin one but at the time I didn't know until I had lots of bleeding from 6weeks until 11 weeks. Back then scans and Epau wasn't common place. So no scan until I was sent for an emergency scan at 12 weeks (again 12 was scan were not routine back then). Scan showed a healthy baby and a bleed that was my other baby that had died   ds was born and all was good, although a single mum then.

Fast forward 4years and I met my husband-took him 8 years to ask me though! As mad as this sounds, we never used contraception, we only saw each other once or twice a month for 6 years and never caught. I wanted to, he wasn't ready for commitment. Anyways, he grew up, moved in and hey presto-we got a Bfp in 2010. We were delighted and made lots of plans. Never did I think I would miscarry (I had already had a baby so I'm not 'one if those ladies') 

But I did and life went upside down. I didn't cope well at all. We tried for a year after that, then bought the whole fertility stuff, vitamins, cbfm monitor, preseed, legs in the air, timed intercourse. Nothing.

So IVF was the next step. I showed PCO. DH had plenty of the bad boys but most died before they would ever reach an egg. We had ICSI and BFN. We had frosties so had two FETs. Both worked and both miscarried   So I was one of those women who lost babies and it sucked big time. Again needed counselling as I fell apart. One last go at ICSI a after lots of pursuing on my part as I couldn't give up.

I am glad we didn't as it worked, again carrying twins, but one vanished at nearly 9 weeks into pregnancy. Spent the whole pregnancy not daring to breathe wrong just in case!!

Jack our miracle was born after 4 years of intense, terrifying, painful txs and miscarrying. He is a huge delight to the whole family. We have two frosties from his cycle so planned to use next year. Fate had other ideas.

Only 8 months after his birth, I discovered I was pregnant-naturally   I am currently 3 months pregnant and know I have been touched by the miracle wand twice and I am ever so greatful and never does a day go by that I don't thank my lucky stars. 

I hoped for one miracle and if all goes well, I will have two  

Xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Thank you both so much for sharing your stories  
The success stories in this thread will hopefully inspire others, and bring hope & comfort to those still on the journey towards another miracle.   


Fizzy.......
It's not greedy at all 
Sometimes I think people (who haven't experienced infertility) can say things in an attempt to make you feel better by trying to highlight the fact that you are very blessed with the one child. Unfortunately it just ends up sounding as if you should count yourself lucky to have one child, and to not be greedy  
Infertility is painful whenever it's experienced, why shouldn't you want more children, it's not greedy at all . To most people it's the most natural and simple thing in the world.
Over the years I've come to the conclusion that a lot of people simply don't know what to say and feel uncomfortable with the whole subject 
Congratulations on your two little miracles 
I bet you have a really fun couple of days in April every year!  

Faithope&J.......
I'm so sorry to hear of your losses and the extremely hard journey you've had 
Congratulations on your recent news!   
This recently happened to friends of ours, not quite the same story, but they adopted two boys (separate adoptions) and then she fell pregnant after their second son joined them 
Fate and destiny certainly do have their own plans hey!
I bet your oldest son is an extremely proud big brother 
I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy and hope you aren't too exhausted atm 

Angie x x


----------



## susie1974

Hi thought I would share my story , to cut it short during my 2nd icsi I over responded so I had to freeze all my embryos for a later date ,I was  blessed with my ds in sept 2012 and then boy/girl twins in July 2014 ( their 11 weeks old) all from the same icsi cycle I was so lucky, after the twins were born I didn't  see the point in using contraception We were told that it would be practically impossible to concieve naturally well how wrong was I I've just found out am 5/6 weeks pregnant naturally so i went from empty arms to 4 under 3 (3 under 1) 😳xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Thank you so much for sharing your story Susie ,
Wowzers, 4 children under 3  , I'm often shattered with just the 2! 
Huge congratulations on your recent wonderful news 

Angie x


----------



## mierran

Hi,

I had 4oe cycles

cycle 1 - 2 eggs 1 embryo bfp m/c 5w

cycle 2 - cancelled after 5 days on stims as 2 large cysts developed

cycle 3 - 5 follies 1 immature egg no fertilisation

cycle 4 - ovulated before ec

I then moved onto a tandem oe/de cycle. 2 3day de embryos and 1 oe embryo transferred.  Result my amazing twins  

my quest for a sibling started when my twins were 2 and 1/2

1st fet de from twins cycle - bfn hcg under 2 so no implantation

new clinic and de freeze all cycle

2nd fet de 2 immature blasts - bfn hcg under 2

3rd fet de 2 blasts 4aa and 3aa on freezing - bfp  one bubba on board edd 23/2/15

I used intralipids, steroids, acupuncture pre and post transfer, as well as aspirin and clexane, on successful cycle.

sometimes it takes as much to fight for next as first. But I got there in the end.  

X x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi mierran,

I'm so sorry to hear of the battle you've had along the way 
It really shouldn't be so hard should it! 
Thank you so much for sharing your story here , and congratulations on the most recent of your wonderful news 

Everyone is going to have a different story to tell, and hopefully as this thread grows there will be a good chance that members looking for hope through success stories will find a post that will 'strike a chord' and provide some comfort 

Angie x


----------



## alexandra2008

I would like to share my story and hopefully give hope to others.
We had 6 embryos  which resulted in DD in July 2012, and DS in June 2014, we have 2 embies left that I am hoping to use next year. Never give up xx


----------



## Doodles712

Hi

My ds was born in 2004 after a rough 6 years of tx. That was the end of the road for us as we just didn't have the money for more tx. Soooo 10 years went by and I really had the urge to go again. We saved hard and went abroad and came back pg  Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd be pg again and at the age of 41 too!!


----------



## honey bee

I would like to share my story... I hope to give someone the hope!! As when you pine and face infertility... Hope is really the only thing that keeps us going....

Ok.. Firstly.. Sorry I may drone on, might be good to grab a cuppa 😜☕☕☕

I'm going to start right at the begining...

In 2005 myself and DH giggled and held hand while boarding a plane to Jamaica, We were seriously happy and young and totally care free... WE WERE GETTING MARRIED!!!
On the plane I can clearly remember us giggling about not packing any contraception... We were in Jamaica for a whole month and planned on having a honeymoon baby!! 
The wedding was amazing... Like a fairy tale, something you would see in the movies...and we were lucky enough to be living it!!
The first time we tried for a baby was the morning after the wedding (I fell asleep our wedding night 😂)
I can remember really clearly being like two giggling school children... Convinced that was it... I must be pregnant!! (How ever nieve) 
The whole honeymoon part we would walk along the beach dreaming of our little family and how our lives had just changed forever...
I felt a million dollars.. I had married my best friend and we were about to have our honeymoon baby!! 

Obviously we all know that didn't happen!!!
The week after we flew back AF arrived and we felt crushed!! I remember even today how I felt..
We had a reception in the uk where all friends and family were at, a close friend announced her pregnancy.. I felt so jealous!!
We picked ourselves up and carried on month after month trying...
We never shared any of our concerns with anyone, I jumped into work as did DH.
More and more months passed and more friends were falling pregnant! 
After a year I decided to speak to a doctor, they advised me to not worry as I had been in the depo pervera ( I think that's what it's called) contraception for years, she said it would take such a long time to get out of my system.. She sent me away with fact sheets on how to conceive, best diets, best times etc etc
I started to feel a bit better and we carried on 'trying' for another year...
Except now I had started turning into a bit of a phsyco!!! My poor poor DH...
I would control his diet.. Wouldn't let him wear tight underwear... I would buy ovulation kits and the second I saw the smiley face I would POUNCE like he was my prey!!
It took a real toll on our relationship, all the love and passion has gone! 😢
It took us ages to pick ourselves up to go to the doctors again, we had started to know something really wasn't right!!mwe lived in denial for awhile buying nice cars and going on holiday... Who needed kids any way
We distanced ourselves from close friends with children... We couldn't go to parties... Still we were keeping a secret... Just how much we wanted our own little bundle of joy!

Finally we got ourselves back to the doctors, we under went lots of the usual tests that took months and months!! We then got a phone call from our GP asking for us to book an appointment to see her to discuss the results!!
Obviously we did straight away...
That GP appointment will haunt me for the rest of my life!!!!!
We walked in and her face said it all, she told us to take a seat.
Were were then told that with regret she had to tell us that from the test results from us both that we would never together be biological parents to a child..
My DH sample proved a very low count and myself had an under active thyroid.
We couldn't beleive It!! I remember to this day clearly how we begged to be considered for ivf where we were told 'it wouldn't work for us as DH count was too low for it to work..
We were told to go away and take some time to let it digest, if we wanted to talk again our options were adoption or a sperm donor... 
We left that surgery not knowing how to deal with the news.. I broke down in the car park and DH went to work (that's how he copes) 

I personally had a niggle in me... I refused to believe that was our only option!!
I knew I had heard of people with zero sperm having babies vaguely and I started to research...DH wasn't talking about anything at this stage as he found it to hard to face..
I started reading about ICSI.. I had never heard of it..
I read more and more cases about it working for people and started to realise it was available here with ivf on our NHS.. I couldn't understand why it wasn't mentioned...
I challenged the gp.. She said she hadn't heard of it so wouldn't be able to advise.. I was getting more and more emotional and didn't know where to turn..
I decided to go to the go and demand to be seen by someone else... Someone that knew of icsi..
Finally she phoned the hospital and referred us to see a doctor there.
Xmas eve we went to the hopspital after giving a sample to hear what they had to say..
They said we had very good chances of icsi working for us.. We would need our go to refer us.
After this we jumped for joy!! 
We waited till the new year and hadn't heard anything.. We then chased up with the gp.
We were then told that she had received paperwork but couldn't refer us on what another doctor had said.. She said they would have to refer us..

As you can imagine at this time we were ready to lose it... This was our lives being messed around with!!
After lots of going back and for the doctor from the hospital referred us to a London hospital as he knew the fertility clinic there well...

Lots of travel and expense later they looked at DH noted and said they would do the tesse operation to see if they could retrieve enough sperm for icsi. They also Took a sample
Trying to cut the story shorter (I can feel you falling asleep 💤💤💤)
DH had the operation and they wrote to him saying they were sorry but no sperm was seen or able to be used....
We were CRUSHED!! Where had even the small amount gone that was seen in his first samples??
This was such a hard time for us.. Lots of tears were shed! We were starting to think the gp was right 😥😥😥
Except two weeks later we received a letter to say from the sample DH produced they were able to freeze 6 straws for us to go ahead with treatment, 
We were jumping up and down but sooooo confused, we rang the hospital that couldn't believe what we were telling them as the operation didn't work.. A long investigation was done.. In the end we were told, they couldn't tell us what had happened with the operation however due to the sample having enough to proceed with icsi they didn't feel the need to re do the operation... In a nutshell DH had the operation for nothing... He never needed it!!!!
Then we were told we would have to pay fully for treatment there for the icsi as its not in our area They then went onto saying in order to get nhs funding we needed to go through our gp!!!!!!
I could have cried!!!! We had spend years now going round in circles clutching at straws!!!
I was so mad we drove straight from London to our surgery and demanded to see the person in charge... I was going to put in a formal complaint!!
The outcome was we got a new gp.. A gp that referred us correctly and we were able to have treatment at bourne hall in Cambridge.. 
It wasn't long after our first seminar we were booked in for our consultation... 6 weeks later we were starting our first cycle!!
First cycle they retrieved 11 eggs 7 were suitable for icsi 3 fertilised and I had one transferred on day 3 the others were frozen - BFN
Second time we used the 2 frozen but they failed to thaw... 
Third time was a fresh cycle that they retrieved 14 eggs 7 were suitable and 6 fertilised..
1 was a really good blast on daŷ 5 so that was transferred and 2 others were frozen on daŷ 6
This resulted in our precious son being born sept 2013 😄😄😄😄
Was a horrible 4 day labour resulting in an emergency cesarean where I tore and had to be put to sleep for a blood transfusion. They gave me the crushing news that it may efect my future fertility..
Not knowing my history you can imagine how I took the news!!
Mŷ DS turned one and I would watch him playing always on his own.. I pined for a sibling, not just for me but for him too.. I wanted so much to complete our family!!
We decided time we contacted bourne hall to use our frozen embryos we had stored...
Forth cycle both survived the thaw and we had both put back... But resulted in BFN... We were crushed!! We had used our savings nearly up and couldn't dream of another cycle..
A family member that has shared our journey and stepped in to help us... They offered to help us fund a fresh cycle as our last go.. We jumped at the chance!!!
We contacted bourne hall again and found ourselves back at the beginning.. Felt so so surreal!! 
The whole cycle I was very aware of the costs involved knowing this was our last hope.
In the tww I was clearing out our draws and came across two cheap pound land tests.. They were out of date so I felt it wouldn't count if I used them.. DH was away on business but there I was peeing on a stick...
I was crushed it was negative 😫😥
It was 5 pm so I thougt I would use the next one in the morning... Just in case...
Again it was negative 😫😥
I now faced the sadness of the negative results and having to explain to DH it wasn't likely it had worked..
I didn't tell him for 4 days until it was the night before otd.. He told me I was silly to of done what I did.. But it was looking to be a negative..
The morning of otd I woke up needing a wee about 5 am.. I knew I was going to have to poas as it was the morning wee...
I poas and sat there yawning, got up and washed my hands, went to put the test back in the wrapper to dispose of and then saw the two stron lines!!! It was only a bfp!!!!!!
I couldn't believe it!! How I screamed and woke up DH... He was just as confused as me!!!
We retested as asked a week later and it was still a string result...
We then booked in our early scan ( which was only this Wednesday gone) 
At the scan we got to see the heartbeat... But wait... Their was two!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are pregnant with twins!!!!!
So far so good, we are over the moon!!!!! Fingers crossed our babies are sticky ones and want to be here as much as we want them. Our DS could be a big brother too two!! 
We are still in shock and it hasn't sunk in.. Just when you beleive it will never happen to you it can... 
We are feeling verŷblessed right now and prey we see this pregnancy to the end, atm we are looking all healthy and good... I'm 8 weeks today xxx

I still day dream about taking our DS and now our latest miracles into our surgery and introducing our family to the gp that said it was impossible... I never would..

For now we are enjoying our family and the new additions to hopefully come...
And I hope it's helped someone have hope...

Sending baby dust to you all... And hope I haved bored you to sleep 😜💤💤💤💤


----------



## smiling angel

Honeybee I really enjoyed your story and I'm sure lots of people will take great hope and comfort from your story. I'd also like to share mine if I may.

I attended my gp after a year of TTC and unfortunately he sent me to a gynae who literally just put me on clomid for 18 months and told me to keep at it!! From there I've been through NAPRO and three other fertility clinics. At one of the clinics I went through ivf and 2 fet's, got pregnant on each of them and lost them shortly after. To our surprise we then got naturally pregnant, couldn't quite believe it and unfortunately lost baby number 4 at 7 weeks. I then began to do some online research and decided to go to a new clinic Care fertility. I'll never forget that meeting with the doctor where he assured me that we would figure out the cause of my losses. A series of blood tests costing 3k were ran and I got the following results: nk killer cells, cannot metabolise sugar properly which leads to m/c's, clotting issue, body cannot activate folic acid and my body kills white blood cells from my dh in the embryo! However I was told all of this can be fixed with medication so I booked my next ivf, also booked interlipids, I had acupuncture done, went to a hypnofertility expert and listened to Zita west and again I became pregnant but this time 2 beautiful heart beats on screen at 6, 7 and 8 weeks. On my 10th week scan one of my babies died, I was hysterical thinking this can't be happening again. This was my 5th loss. I couldn't even look at the screen at my other baby beating away as I didn't want to become attached but my OB and dh convinced me that this baby was a fighter and the other baby gave up its life for this one....... My baby was a fighter and right now she is lying in my arms as I type almost 5 months old. She is so beautiful AND I am 7.5 weeks pregnant - a natural miracle. I immediately began my meds again as soon as I found out I was pregnant and I'm praying this baby stays... I have a feeling it will!! First scan went great so I'm feeling so lucky and blessed.

So that's my story so those of you on your journeys, miracles can really happen. It took me 7.5 years to get my baby and it was worth every painful day of the wait. Best of luck everyone xx


----------



## Weebear

Hi
Hope this is the right place. Looking for success stories. I had my son from our first ivf, (very lucky(. We want a sibling and are thinking about treatment. But want to try naturally first (there are no reasons why it couldn't happen). Wondering if anyone had this kind of success? Thanks xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

It sadly never happened for me, but we have had about 6 natural pregnancies in the last couple of years from a group of ladies on here who had there fertility miracles a couple of years ago, so it can happen.

X


----------



## Molly99

It happened for me.  It was a complete mind blowing shock, 3 failed cycles (1 early miscarriage, 2 complete bfns).

I was trying to move on and I guess and about 8-12 months later we had a total shock.  I'm 24 weeks tomorrow   and this is my first pregnancy!

We're a bit different as we had male factor and my amh was also only 5.8 over a year ago. I'm also 41.  I say that I was trying to  move on, I was and was coming out of a serious bout of depression as a result of giving up.  I was still taking supplements very seriously though but was just listening to my body about ovulation.  In fact, we had been given an amazing gift of money for one last try and were two weeks from starting embryo donation when we found out  

I do know and count my blessings every day for how lucky we have been though but it can happen even when you have fertility issues.

If you have unexplained and have age on your side then it might be a good idea to try naturally first xxx


----------



## Faithope

It's happened to me  

Jack was the result of our 4th tx. 8 months after he was born, I found out I was pregnant. In fact I conceived exactly one year ago today   I knew I was ovulating and had ewcm that day. George was born 3 months ago.

I wish you luck


----------



## Weebear

Thanks for posting. It can happen


----------



## Dudders

I certainly think pregnancy changes your body and it's more likely to know what to do iyswim.  I have pcos and wasn't ovulating and simple measures didn't work to help this.  Our first ivf and fet revealed problems with my lining thickening, and thanks to an experimental treatment we fell pregnant on our second cycle.  Sadly it wasn't to be and the complicated loss meant I also lost one of my tubes.  We rushed in to cycle 3 which made my lining worse than it had ever been so all embryos were frozen.  It then became apparent that the pregnancy/miscarriage had kickstarted my cycle.  My lining was still atrocious though and after my research we tried a different drug for thickening my lining and it worked a treat.  Unfortunately our remaining embryos didn't survive the thaw, and from there we decided to try naturally for a while with the assistance of tamoxifen for my lining.  We fell pregnant straight away!  Since having our little boy, judging by my clockwork periods I no longer have lining issues either!

So absolutely I think it's worth trying naturally as becoming pregnant and also carrying to term changes your body and can reset it and fix some issues.  Good luck xx


----------



## smiling angel

Quickly popping in to say yes it does happen! Id 4 rounds of ivf with the last one resulting in my beautiful little girl who is 7 months and 2 weeks old! I'm now 19.5 weeks pregnant!!!! Complete and utter shock. 7.5 years waiting for a baby and within 3 months of having my baby I'm pregnant again. Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all,
I have already shared my success story on this thread but one of the ladies on the 'hoping for another miracle' thread has asked me to share my feelings/thoughts on getting off the IF rollercoaster. Firstly, I just want to say that I hope nothing I say will cause anyone any upset or offence as I  know that although we are all on the same journey with the same goal but we dont all feel the same way about certain things.

So I have been blessed with two beautiful boys after having both tubes removed in 2011. Despite always wanting three children I thought that after having my second son that the desire would disappear however it has not and so hubby and I are considering another cycle. I know this may seem greedy to some and I have already had a few comments from people who know that we need IVF to conceive 'Oh you want a girl then?' or 'you are very lucky to have 2', (I must add that these comments have come from people who havent had any problems conceiving) and I suppose in some way we are being greedy but then those who dont need IVF or who conceive with ease arent accused of that so why should we be? Its not about wanting a girl as I couldnt care less if we have a boy or girl, I just have this desire for another child and it wont go away! 

I am not niave enough to think it will be easy as I am getting older and we cant afford to have a cycle just yet so wont be looking to cycle until late next year or early 2017 and this is already causing me anxiety as I will be another 2 years older again. I am going to get my amh checked at the end of this year as have convinced myself I am going to go through early menopause (I have no idea why, I think its just the worry of trying again and potentially throwing money away that could be spent on the boys). So, I guess although I am off the IF rollercoster at the moment it is only temporary and so I still get very jealous of those 'accidental' or 'it happened so quickly' pregnancies and I think a small part of me always will. 

As I said at the beginning, I really hope that my post wont upset anyone and that you wont think I am ungrateful for what I have already been blessed with as I am not. I treasure every second with them and perhaps this is why I want another child because they bring so much joy and love to our house?


----------



## ScotchEgg

I had a little flash back this morning to reading this thread last autumn when we were planning to try for a second and dreaming of writing on here, but not daring to believe it would happen.

We started trying for a baby in 2010. I'd come off the pill two years earlier and although my periods had settled a bit they were still massively irregular (mostly 50-90 day cycles) so I was aware I might have problems. We didn't use contraception in that time, hoping but not expecting a miracle. We were only 26 so we didn't feel the rush.

In 2010 we started trying properly. Like others have said on here it was romantic, exciting, our life was all about the future. We were young and very few of our friends had children, but I'd always dreamed of a larger family and was keen to get going. Nothing happened. After a year we went to see the GP who referred me for the standard blood tests. As an afterthought he sent DH for a sperm test too.

My bloods were fine and showed ovulation (on around day 40 - I'd learned enough by that point to pinpoint ovulation). I was surprised to say the least. DH's sperm test was shocking. He had about 0.2M/ml from recollection with every other measured element well outside the acceptable range. The GP said he'd need another test in 3 months, then he'd refer. We realised ICSI would be our only chance. Later that day he called DH and asked if we'd like referring straight away - he'd never seen such a poor result and as we were nowhere near borderline he figured we could get the second test as part of our investigations from the fertility clinic. (I really feel for those who have had poor or no support from their GPs - we were so lucky with ours)

I underwent the standard tests, each time being surprised (with my irregular cycles) when everything came back clear. The next sperm result was more detailed and worse, identifying more problems. We were referred to Hammersmith (London) for ICSI. Our first cycle gave us 7 embryos and a perfect-looking blast on day 5. We were only allowed a SET as we were under 30, but everything seemed to be perfect. We transferred that embryo. I developed a bit of OHSS and felt very unwell. We were broken when we got a BFN. This was supposed to be the wonder drug, especially in our situation.

On our second cycle at Hammersmith we transferred a perfect blast and a not so great one. BFN.

We took 6 months out to recover. We were lucky to be entitled to 3 NHS cycles, but wouldn't have much capability to carry on when that ran out and it looked like a possibility. We enrolled on a clinical trial as it wouldn't impact our NHS allowance. We had one OK and one poor embryo (from 3) on day 3 and transferred them. We were in shock when we got a BFP. Our son was born in October 2013.

Last summer we started to look at private clinics and chose Serum in Athens as their attitude to cycling lined up with what we felt had worked for us with our successful cycle. We had spent years scrimping and saving to allow us to have a chance at a sibling for our son, and had saved enough for three cycles. We went out in February this year and Penny worked her magic, replicating as far as she could our successful cycle. Once again we had one OK quality and one poor quality embryo on day 3. She apologised and couldn't understand why they weren't great. I was excited. It was the same as before. I think I'd have been more worried with a good quality one. They transferred the two and I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with another singleton.

I've gone back to work (I hadn't planned to) to top up the IVF fund for next time. I always wanted a minimum of 3 children. IF threatened to take that from us, but I feel like we can beat IF and live the dream we had all those years ago when we were young and innocent and thought it would be easy.

I too felt guilty for wanting number 2, but I've managed to change that into defiance. I also feel such guilt for those I've met along the way who haven't been blessed at all in the time we've been blessed twice, and often in many years before we were trying. But I know we have to keep on dreaming our own dream.

We are so blessed to live in this time, in this place, in this snapshot of human history that has made this possible for us. I feel blessed.


----------



## osborne

Me!! 

Hi there, 10 years ttc & never had a positive pregnancy test... After much investigation, medical intervention & literally trying everything - medicated iui, hysteroscopy, lap & dye, acupuncture, yoga, giving up caffeine/sweetner etc oh, and Chinese herbs diagnosed with "unexplained infertility" Travelled to Poland (didn't qualify on nhs) and amazingly had successful ICSI first attempt - dd1 born back in 2011... 

Travelled to Poland for fet as luckily had 2 frosties from the ICSI cycle, not to be...

Went onto fall pregnant naturally but cruelly snatched away with it turning out to be a "chemical" pregnancy, absolutely crushing... 

Literally decided to do a final fresh cycle - I started looking into flights hotels etc then 3 days after that found out I was pregnant! Nail biting stuff as had several bleeds petrified Id loose it but dd2 born November 2013.....

Following the return of my period when dd2 was 6 months old, was pregnant with dd3 the following month & dd3 born March 2015!

I had given up on becoming a mother of 1, was absolutely ground down by the constant battle so feels a lifetime ago now that we embarked on such a mission - life is ridiculously manic/crazy/stressful with 3 under 4 but I'll never forget how lucky we are 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Weebear

Heading towards our secind go, looking for a sibling for our son.

Kinda feeling positive, but, think I'm just experiencing a false sense of security.

Is there anyone out there who has had two goes of ivf/icsi and has a child by each go? Thanks. Xx


----------



## gaynorann

Not exactly the same but we were successful with our first IVF/ICSI in 2013 and im now 15 weeks pregnant from a frozen transfer from that batch so we have been blessed twice  good luck x


----------



## Caprily

Hello
Not me personally but one of my best friends has 3 children from the same original batch of embryos from her fresh IVF with no failures in between.  So it is definitely possible and nothing wrong at all with feeling positive.  You've done it before so every chance you can do it again!
Best of luck xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I have and I thought it would never happen so easily again.  I did get a miscarriage from my FET, but both my fresh cycles resulted in BFP's.

Good luck

X


----------



## Weebear

Wow great stories thank you xxx


----------



## manimoo100

Yes me. 
2 cycles 5 years apart, both ICSI. I have a beautiful 4 1/2 year old girl and currently 16 weeks pregnant.
Really wish you the best of luck x


----------



## Pollywally

Not yet. I had my first successful go in July 2014 and had a baby boy this year but hoping to have another go next year. Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## Ljp64

I have a friend who has had two babies from her first and only cycle of IVF. A boy from her first attempt and then a girl from her first FET. She still has some Frosties from that one and only cycle too!


----------



## Mrs_F

Meeeee <3

ICSI was required after freezing my husbands sperm when he was very poorly with cancer... and I have PCOS. My first cycle was a bit slow, only 7 eggs, resulting in three embryos and a two day transfer... we got a BFP and a beautiful baby boy... my second cycle went even better (Ithink becasue the clinic knew more about us, and how my body would respond) and we got 24 eggs, 11 embryos, and one beutiful baby girl and three frosties.

Keep the faith! lots of luck x


----------



## Weebear

Some fabulous stories. Thank you xx


----------



## RB76

Not me, but having been around fertility forums for a while, I've seen it plenty of times. The fact that you were successful first time bodes very well for the second time. I also think it depends on the reason for treatment, for  example a straightforward low sperm count is sometimes solved by ICSI and then tends to be very successful for women without other issues.
Good luck!


----------



## Dallydoll

I do! Two miracles from the same batch of Frosties. Still quite amazed. I remember writing a similar post myself when beginning the process for my younger one.
Good luck xxxx


----------



## pepperoni

Hello!


We have been amazingly lucky and from 2 rounds of ICSI we have 4 amazing miracles. Over 3 treatments we have had 5 embryos transferred and now have 4 children. 


Our first cycle in 2010 resulted in our DS1, our second cycle in 2012 resulted in DS2 and DD1 (twins) and we had a FET at the start of 2015 and we now have been blessed by our DD2. I would never have believed it possible at the start of our journey but miracles really can happen even when you already have one! I desperately searched for success stories of a second cycle working after a previous successful cycle when we were starting our second cycle and I really struggled to find any. But there are people out there who it works for so try to to stay positive. 


Wishing you lots and lots of luck
xxx


----------



## Weebear

Whispering my bfp! Still waiting on an early scan and fingers crossed all will be fine.


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations!!

I have a 8 month old son and we are going again. Just waiting on the clinic.

I hope i am as lucky as you xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's amazing news weebear, I remember you from the forums my first time round and my DD is currently 17 months and I'd love to try again but so nervous about it not working first time again. 

Congratulations and good luck x


----------



## Bell2

I was lucky to get a perfect girl as a result of our 1st IVF attempt. We've just done another fresh IVF cycle and got a BFP a few days ago! 
It's reassuring to read other success stories as sometimes I think I just cant be THIS lucky and it worries me that something will go wrong. Trying to stay positive though. Got an early scan in 11 days time and trying to keep busy till then.


----------



## Faithope

Since my previous post, I was blessed with yet another miracle. I found out I was pregnant just before Christmas. Unfortunately the baby died at 8 weeks but I only discovered this at a chance scan at 10 weeks. I had a horrific time but I survived thanks to my children.

So I am hoping for that one last miracle. TTC naturally until I am no longer able to (my mum had early menopause).

Good luck for your scan belle


----------



## Angel75

Hi .....I'm trying to go for another miracle this month but still thinking is every hard to go through whole procedure  again and I have twins now aged 5 years boy and girl , I have Frozen embis so I can't forget them , I wish to have one baby more but I'm so worried what shill I decide about how many embryos to transfer, any advise please

Thanks


----------



## Giraffe22

Hi all, just wanted to share a message of determination! We were blessed with our gorgeous girl from ICSI in 2015 and are determined to have another. We have since had two rounds...first one we got no embryos and second I got to 8.5 days and had a missed miscarriage. That being said I we are  ready to try again and will start another cycle in October of this year. I feel strongly that our darling girl is destined to have one or more siblings so we will keep trying! The miscarriage was so hard but I try to have faith that it was just mother nature's way and not meant to be that time. I live hearing success stories. It just makes me feel stronger to not give up! Xx


----------



## Giraffe22

*weeks not days!


----------

